# Dagger Kingpin's still going strong



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

The *Dagger Kingpin’s* been around the block a time or two. It’s a tried and true, slicey cartwheel machine that’s won competitions all over the planet. The great thing about this boat is that it’s super easy to learn the fundamentals of freestyle kayaking in, and then will take you to the outer reaches of the sport as well. If you’re looking for the hottest, newest boat that 2009 has to offer, this is not the *Kingpin*. If you want something that has been* proven to do really well in many different aspects of freestyle and downriver freestyle kayaking,* the Kingpin’s a great choice. Another reason to check out the *Kingpin* is that *they are only $795 MRSP*.


----------



## Vin! (Mar 19, 2009)

SilverBullet said:


> If you’re looking for the hottest, newest boat that 2009 has to offer, this is not the *Kingpin*. If you want something that has been* proven to do really well in many different aspects of freestyle and downriver freestyle kayaking,* the Kingpin’s a great choice. .


I think I will have to disagree with you on this. If you live in Colorado and want to freestyle in our shallow hole playspots, I think this is the hottest boat. I in fact have gone back to this boat. I had a kingpin, then went to the crazy 88, then went to an Agent. I have come full circle. I am going back to the best boat I have paddled in colorado.

The last two boats just did not do the job. Yeah they are bit faster and can surf a big wave better. But, we don't really need that around here. Take the Teva Games for instance. Dagger Won just about every spot in the freestyle events when they paddled Kingpins. Then they went to the more bulkier boats and they lost. It is all in the boat for that type of hole.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

vin, feature dependant. if its a slower wave id personally perfer kingpin, but if it at all has a sweet spot or a little speed the agent delivers hands down. bigger loops, bigger mcnastys. the agents chines are different a bit grabby at times. and i like the fact that it runs rivers very well for being a playboat.


----------



## Boilerblues (Jun 15, 2007)

I demoed one and liked how it felt. But Dagger seriously has to work on their outfitting, it was painful pretty quick.


----------

